# Technical book about chart patterns?



## shyguy (26 February 2011)

I have read a couple of books on candlestick charting which were great but they didnt discuss patterns such as head and shoulders etc... are there any recommended books that discuss this side of things?


----------



## tech/a (26 February 2011)

*Re: technical book about patterns eg head and shoulders.*

The bible is 

"Technical Analysis of Stock Trends"
by
Edwards and Magee


----------



## shyguy (26 February 2011)

*Re: technical book about patterns eg head and shoulders.*



tech/a said:


> The bible is
> 
> "Technical Analysis of Stock Trends"
> by
> Edwards and Magee




i found these on Amazon item 1 & 3... - http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_n...ds=technical+analysis+of+stock+trends&x=0&y=0

but reading the reviews there seems to be some debate over which versions are legit...

any advice here?


----------



## tech/a (26 February 2011)

*Re: technical book about patterns eg head and shoulders.*

legit?

Its been re printed a zillion times.

Mine is exactly THIS

http://openlibrary.org/books/OL1575536M/Technical_analysis_of_stock_trends


----------



## builder2818 (26 February 2011)

*Re: technical book about patterns eg head and shoulders.*

You can get the ninth edition free online, here:


```
http://www.filesonic.com/file/r000216945/33604741/Technical Analysis of Stock Trends,9th Ed.pdf
```


----------



## IFocus (26 February 2011)

shyguy said:


> I have read a couple of books on candlestick charting which were great but they didnt discuss patterns such as head and shoulders etc... are there any recommended books that discuss this side of things?





There is a heap of info on the net

With patterns understand the context of where they might mean some thing concerning probability and trend  and where they don't. Also look at how they fit supply and demand.


----------



## shyguy (28 February 2011)

well afte reading reviews on Amazon it looks as if the 9th edition of Technical Analysis of Stock Trends is just a reprint of the old version... people suggest buying a cheap 5th edition as it is the same content...

that said... people have also stated that the content is somewhat outdated to todays market trends???


----------



## tech/a (28 February 2011)

shyguy said:


> well afte reading reviews on Amazon it looks as if the 9th edition of Technical Analysis of Stock Trends is just a reprint of the old version... people suggest buying a cheap 5th edition as it is the same content...
> 
> that said... people have also stated that the content is somewhat outdated to todays market trends???




Haha.

Love it.

90% of "people" involved in the stock market cant make a $$.
A Triangle Flag or Pennent will still be a Triangle Flag or Pennant in 50 yrs time.

Outdated---*by what?*


----------



## Noddy (28 February 2011)

Have a look on the web for Investopedia which is a free website.
Has more patterns and info than you can poke a stick at.


----------



## shyguy (28 February 2011)

tech/a said:


> Haha.
> 
> Love it.
> 
> ...




fair enough...



Noddy said:


> Have a look on the web for Investopedia which is a free website.
> Has more patterns and info than you can poke a stick at.




how reliable/accurate is the content here?


----------



## Noddy (28 February 2011)

shyguy said:


> fair enough...
> 
> 
> 
> how reliable/accurate is the content here?




Nobody can tell you that.
Have to try it out for yourself.
Like everything to do with the stock market, only thing guaranteed is uncertainty.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (28 February 2011)

Noddy's right.  shyguy, you're frantically looking for certainty where none exists.  You think that if you turn every stone (ie. learn everything you possibly can), then you'll be able to find that certainty.  It doesn't work that way.  Knowledge of the markets (price, volume, indicators, candles, fundamentals, market depth, trendlines, supply and demand, etc, etc) will not guarantee you *anything*.  Nothing. 

What about this book?

What about that data service?

What if???

When?  How???  Why???  

You're heading up the wrong path.


----------



## tech/a (28 February 2011)

Gringotts Bank said:


> Noddy's right.  shyguy, you're frantically looking for certainty where none exists.  You think that if you turn every stone (ie. learn everything you possibly can), then you'll be able to find that certainty.  It doesn't work that way.  Knowledge of the markets (price, volume, indicators, candles, fundamentals, market depth, trendlines, supply and demand, etc, etc) will not guarantee you *anything*.  Nothing.
> 
> What about this book?
> 
> ...




*110% agree.*

All an entry does is give you a place to start.

You can be wrong 80% of the time and still make massive profit.(Not that an 80% loss rate would do your mindset a great deal of good).
You need to know HOW to tip the scales in your favour.

*Being wrongs fine its how long your wrong that counts.*


----------



## shyguy (28 February 2011)

Gringotts Bank said:


> Noddy's right.  shyguy, you're frantically looking for certainty where none exists.  You think that if you turn every stone (ie. learn everything you possibly can), then you'll be able to find that certainty.  It doesn't work that way.  Knowledge of the markets (price, volume, indicators, candles, fundamentals, market depth, trendlines, supply and demand, etc, etc) will not guarantee you *anything*.  Nothing.
> 
> What about this book?
> 
> ...




 fair enough... but i try to learn as much as possible from what people deem as the most valuable information... not that i expect certainty... just that i figure it is better to know a lot as opposed to only little... and better to learn from a reliable source as opposed to my next door neighbours cat...

when i speak to anyone about this stuff i always end with "but i cant guarantee anything"...

please do tell which is the right path to head down then...


----------



## luke256 (28 February 2011)

shyguy said:


> please do tell which is the right path to head down then...




You could read some books by W. D. Gann. Actually read them all.


----------



## -Bevo- (28 February 2011)

Don't think shyguy needs a 800 page encyclopedia or a book about W. D Gann simple chart patterns work well and there's plently of free websites around been long time since I buy a book, I do have "Getting started in Chart Patterns" Thomas Bulkowski also have his encyclopedia but he runs a website with alot of free stuff here:
http://thepatternsite.com/chartpatterns.html

Another good site for chart patterns is Stock Bandit 
http://www.thestockbandit.com/chart-patterns/

And a good one here also (this guy is writing a ebook too)
http://www.chartpatterns.com/

Hope that helps.


----------



## shyguy (1 March 2011)

-Bevo- said:


> Don't think shyguy needs a 800 page encyclopedia or a book about W. D Gann simple chart patterns work well and there's plently of free websites around been long time since I buy a book, I do have "Getting started in Chart Patterns" Thomas Bulkowski also have his encyclopedia but he runs a website with alot of free stuff here:
> http://thepatternsite.com/chartpatterns.html
> 
> Another good site for chart patterns is Stock Bandit
> ...




cheers!


----------



## markhocky (1 April 2011)

Hi Shyguy,

I have copies of the following:

John J Murphy - Technical Analysis of the Financial Markets (Very good)
Steven Achelis - Technical Analysis from A to Z
Encyclopedia of chart patterns (describes each pattern with some statistics for reliability etc)

I know for a fact there are downloadable versions of these on the net 

Probably not ones you would read cover to cover, but would probably be handy as a reference.


----------



## tech/a (2 April 2011)

A New One Out is

Martin Pring on Price Patterns

I found it here.
http://www.educatedinvestor.com.au/products/Martin-Pring-On-Price-Patterns.html


----------



## Logique (2 April 2011)

Shyguy,
StockCharts have a free ChartSchool which provides good basic info. This link goes to the patterns page: http://stockcharts.com/school/doku.php?id=chart_school:chart_analysis:chart_patterns


----------



## joea (2 April 2011)

tech/a said:


> A New One Out is
> 
> Martin Pring on Price Patterns
> 
> ...




$44.67 on Fishpond at the moment as they have 50% off. 
Cheers


----------



## kingcarmleo (2 April 2011)

Keen to read up on charts


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (2 April 2011)

markhocky said:


> Hi Shyguy,
> 
> I have copies of the following:
> 
> ...




I found John Murphy very useful, clear and complete when I first started out charting.

gg


----------



## shyguy (8 April 2011)

tech/a said:


> A New One Out is
> 
> Martin Pring on Price Patterns
> 
> ...




looks good! and the price is somewhat more palatable ...


----------



## pixel (8 April 2011)

Here's "a few" links that I bookmarked over the years. All free on the 'net.
Happy Studies 

http://thepatternsite.com/CandlePerformers.html
http://www.leavittbrothers.com/education/candlestick_patterns/bull/index.cfm
http://www.leavittbrothers.com/education/chart_patterns/
http://www.leavittbrothers.com/education/technical_analysis/
http://www.harmonictrader.com/price_patterns.htm
http://stockcharts.com/school/doku.php?id=chart_school:chart_analysis:gaps_and_gap_analysi
http://tradingsimulatorsoftware.com/hlp/Web/accumulativeswingindex.htm


----------



## pavilion103 (8 December 2012)

I didn't think it was necessary to being a new thread so I'll post in here. 

I haven't read a trading book in over a year since I've been working on my system in a specialised way. I have a couple waiting to be read at home and just picked up this one last week.





I'm not far into it but it has been an interesting read so far. Chapter 1 has 100 charts showing stocks which have gone up ridiculous amounts in a reasonably short period of time. For example one went from $7 to a split adjusted $200 in 12 months. Others have gone up from say 300%-1,500% within a year to a couple of years. 

This was recommended by a lot of people that have read Darvas' books, so I thought I'd give it a go.


----------



## banco (8 December 2012)

Peter Brandt's books on trading commodities using chart patterns are very good.  Although I note that he himself says that he's found chart patterns to be increasingly unreliable.


----------



## tech/a (8 December 2012)

banco said:


> Peter Brandt's books on trading commodities using chart patterns are very good.  Although I note that he himself says that he's found chart patterns to be increasingly unreliable.




EVERYTHING patterns,systems,valuations,opinion
Work in a BULL MARKET.
All are increasingly un- reliable in. Bear or Flat market.

Perhaps there is more to trading than books ideas and theories.


----------



## CanOz (9 December 2012)

Or, perhaps that's ALL there is, books, ideas and theories.

CanOz


----------



## nulla nulla (9 December 2012)

tech/a said:


> EVERYTHING patterns,systems,valuations,opinion
> Work in a BULL MARKET.
> All are increasingly un- reliable in. Bear or Flat market.
> 
> Perhaps there is more to trading than books ideas and theories.




Trying it out for himself/herself is always a good starting point. There is no magic bullet.  Just persistance and determination and learning from mistakes. Reading books might give you some insight, listening to the comments of others (particulary those that have been around for a while) might help you avoid some pitfalls.

And remember, there is nothing wrong with getting it wrong from time to time, it is how long you stay wrong before you admit it that is important.


----------



## tech/a (9 December 2012)

Very Very Good in my opinion.


----------



## >Apocalypto< (10 December 2012)

shyguy said:


> I have read a couple of books on candlestick charting which were great but they didnt discuss patterns such as head and shoulders etc... are there any recommended books that discuss this side of things?




not a book but one of the best sites for patterns i have found.

http://www.thepatternsite.com/visualcpindex.html


----------

